
Russia starts blocking LinkedIn website after court ruling - brownbat
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-linkedin-idUSKBN13C0RN
======
aurizon
So store them in Russian WGAS? As long as members can access them there is no
reason why user data must be exported. Keep it in Russia and mirror it in
various places and synch the mirrors actively. I suspect every country will
make similar demands, get used to it

